# VapeCon 2016 - Vendor Specials



## Silver

This is going to be very exciting....




We have asked all the exhibiting vendors to submit to us an *AMAZING special they will be running at VapeCon 2016. *

Many of the vendors will more than likely run other specials on the day, which they will probably communicate in their subforums and on their own channels.

But this thread is dedicated to a single AMAZING VapeCon special that the vendors will have on the day. It is a special that we will be announcing on their behalf and something we can all look forward to!

So keep your eyes on this thread and lets see how it unfolds...

This year's VapeCon is going to be very special 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT (20/8/2016) - to add the summary of the Vendor Specials to this first post
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







As promised, here is a summary of the VapeCon Vendor Specials announced on this thread. Just the main features without extra info or images - so you can scan it quickly. They are in the order they were announced. *Click on the vendor name below *for more info to be taken to the actual announcement elsewhere in the thread.

These were the specials Vendors submitted to us for marketing on this thread. Vendors are likely to have other specials on the day - so check in their subforums or get in touch with them. We just tried to get the ball rolling and get at least one great special per vendor.

Please don't hold us responsible for any errors - this has been quite a mammoth undertaking and we have done our best to get these together. Most of the vendors have seen the specials announced here so far and there have been limited requests for changes - but mistakes can happen.

Several vendors have *fairly limited stock *on these specials, so you are going to have to plan your "dash route" accordingly for when the doors open. Where possible we have shown the stock allocated to the special.

Hope this helps.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA
Vendor Special Summary
27 August 2016 - Heartfelt Arena*

Vaperite

*Sigelei Fuchai 213* in all four colours at *R895 each.*

Hats & Liqua (OTP Distributors)

*Buy one get one free* - on all the *Liqua *and *Hats *range of juices

Vape Decadence and E-Cig Inn

*BFB by Flawless* (Straight outta the Toaster AND Morning Fire) - *R810 per 240ml bottle*
*Coil Master Build Mats* - *R220 *each
*Coil Master DIY V2 Kits* - *R630 *each

Vapour Mountain

*All 30ml Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquids - R100* (normal price is R130)
*All 100ml Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquids - R290* (normal price is R340)
*100ml of the award winning XXX Premium e-Liquid - R240* (normal price is R340)

Retro Vape Co

*30ml Retro Vape Co juice at R110* (normal price R150)
*100ml Retro Vape Co juice at R320* (normal price R350)

Wiener Vape Co 

their two newest juices (*Rainbow Monster *and *East*) in *50ml *for a great price of *R200*. (Normal price is R250)

Captain Cloud

*30ml *bottles Captain Cloud juice at *R120* (normal price R150)
*115ml *bottles Captain Cloud juice at *R300 *(normal price R375)

Paulies E-Liquid

3 new juices being launched - *the first 40 people at the Paulie's stand will get a bottle of Coffee Cake Special Reserve for free!*

Opus EJuice Co

Will be launching a new range of juices. The new juices will be on *special *for *R200 *per *50ml bottle.* (Normal price R240)

Golden Goose Vape

The *first 50 customers* at the Golden Goose stand that buy the new flavour *The Frisky Flamingo* get the following:
*30ml of Frisky Flamingo *(0, 3, 6 or 12mg) for *only R100* (normal price R140)
*20% off any other items purchased* at the Golden Goose stand.


Vapers Corner

*The first 80 orders above R500* will get a *FREE *bottle of international premium juice from either the *Boosted*or the *Ambrosia *range. Flavour and nicotine strength of your choice - as in stock.

The Ecig Store

*iStick Pico Kit* (75W TC with Melo3 Mini) *for only R750* (normal price is R1,000)

Noble E-Juice

*Buy 3 and get 4* - on the *30ml juice range *(The normal price is R150 per 30ml bottle. So pay R450 and get 4 bottles. Translating to just over R110 per 30ml bottle of juice.)

Moose Juice

*Moose Juice *selling for just *R130 *per *30ml* (normal retail price is R160)

Vape King

*Samsung 30Q* 18650 batteries - *only R110 each* (normal price R185) - *40% off!*
*Tesiyi 45A* 18650 batteries - *only R130 each* (normal price R200) - *35% off!*

Fog Machine

Buy* one 30ml bottle* of Fog Machine juice for *only R130* (normal price R160)
Buy *two 30ml bottles* for *only R220* (normal price would be R320)

Northern Craft Vapes (NCV)

If you buy a NCV peak cap and T-Shirt for *only R300* - you get a *NCV Frozen* juice absolutely *FREE!*
That is *2 x 30ml of juice* (60ml in total). The value of this combo is R610. 30 combos up for grabs.

J&J's Emporium in collaboration with JOOSE-E-LIQZ

Bundle deal (Eleaf iStick Pico Kit + 1 x 18650 battery + 1 x any 30 ml of Joose-E-Liqz juice + iStick Pico silicon sleeve + Decorative Wrap) - *for only R999!* (Normal price of these items is R1,419)
But that's not all - the *first 50 customers* will also receive a special *desktop stand* valued at R150 *FREE!*

Craft Vapour

*3 for R400 deal* - buy any *three *of Craft Vapour's premium *30ml* juices for *only R400! *(Normal price on these juices is R170 each or R510 for 3 bottles. So this is a R110 saving!)

Vape Cartel

*E-Liquid Project *and *White Label juices* (all day while stocks last)
*30ml *for *only R120* (normal price R150)
*115ml *for *only R300* (normal price R375)

*iJust2* for *only R520* (normal price R640)
*iJust2 Mini *for *only R500 *(normal price R590)
And the big deal! - *Pico Starter Kit*, *LG HE2 Battery* and *30ml E-Liquid Project* or *White Label juice for only R900*(normal price R1,170) - *only 30 available*

The Vapery

*Teardrip Juice Co. *and *Simply Southern* International Premium Juices - One bottle *30ml *for *only R200*(normal price R280) - Available in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg

Mr Hardwicks

All *30ml Hardwicks juices* (including new flavours) will be on special for *only R120* (normal price R150)

Orion Vapes

Orion is launching a special new range of juices at VapeCon 2016. The *first 50 people that come to the Orion stand* will get a *FREE 30ml bottle *from the *new range.*
*T-shirts and caps* will also be *given away randomly *to vapers that are vaping Orion or All Coiled Out at the stand.

House of Vape

*Triade *DNA for *only R2,450* (normal price R2,850)
*Panzer *DNA 200 for *only R2,150* (normal price R2,550)
*Finder 133 *DNA for *only R2,070* (normal price R2,450)
*Finder 75W *DNA for *only R1,700* (normal price R1,900
*Think Vape *Box DNA 75W for *only R1,500* (normal price R1,750)
*BEAST *MOD 75W DNA for *only R1,700* (normal price R1,900)
*Therion *75W DNA for *only R2,000* (normal price R2,250)

Firetrap Vape

Buy any *30ml Firetrap Vape Juice* or *Dr Ohms Juice* for *only R110 *(normal price R160)
Buy 1 *Bumper sticker* and get *1 Sticker FREE*
Buy 3 *Printed T-Shirts* at R160 each and get *1 T-Shirt FREE* (165 gram Brushed Cotton)
*Spend R500 or more *and your name will get put into a draw for the *chance to win a FREE Wismec R200S* to the value of R1,300

Sir Vape

*The first 25 units* (black only) of the *Wismec RX 2/3 *will be let go for *only R700*

Wicked Vapes in association with Vape King

*30ml Motley Brew* (international juice from the USA) across 6 flavours in 3mg at an *unbelievably low price of R130* (normal price R295) - juice sold at the Vape King stand

Juicy Joes

All *Nostalgia 30ml* juices for *only R120 *(normal price R150)

Noon Clouds

*RX200S *mod for *only R799* (normal price R1,000) - limited stock - 20 units (new colours)
*SMOK TFV8 *Cloud Beast for *only R549 *(normal price R700) - limited stock – 20 units

*eGo AIO Kits *for *only R299* (normal price R370) - limited stock – 20 units

Just Vape SA

Kangertech Topbox Nano - *only R700* (normal price R1,270)

Ego One CT - *only R600* (normal price R970)

Ego One Mini - *only R450* (normal price R750)

Evod Starter Kit - *only R450* (normal price R579)

Atlantic Vape

*30ml Wolfpack* international juice for *only R200* (normal price R280) - first 100 bottles only

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Caramia

My eyes are locked on this thread(besides from some online vape-shopping, it seems I'll need to curb the spending till Vapecon)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brotiform

Subbed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Eish. My arme beursie.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

First off the mark is none other than *Vaperite *with their VapeCon special



Vaperite will offer the *Sigelei Fuchai 213* in all four colours at *R895 each.*
They will have lots of other specials, but this is the main one they have submitted to us for this thread.




Thank you @Vaperite South Africa !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 21


----------



## MoeB786

@following


----------



## Pindyman

Subbed


----------



## Random_Sheep

Following!!!!!!
May the special flow!


----------



## Frikkie6000

Been waiting for this thread for a while now. Hells bells yeah !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## morras

Will be getting one of those , hope they have enoughf stock to go around !


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> First off the mark is none other than *Vaperite *with their VapeCon special
> View attachment 61342
> 
> 
> Vaperite will offer the *Sigelei Fuchai 213* in all four colours at *R895 each.*
> They will have lots of other specials, but this is the main one they have submitted to us for this thread.
> 
> View attachment 61343
> 
> 
> Thank you @Vaperite South Africa !


----------



## WDE

subbed


----------



## Ernest

subdued  can't be there, but my dna will

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MR_F

Super excited and now i know what the budget will be for the day hahahahaha


----------



## Robert Howes

Silver said:


> First off the mark is none other than *Vaperite *with their VapeCon special
> View attachment 61342
> 
> 
> Vaperite will offer the *Sigelei Fuchai 213* in all four colours at *R895 each.*
> They will have lots of other specials, but this is the main one they have submitted to us for this thread.
> 
> View attachment 61343
> 
> 
> Thank you @Vaperite South Africa !


Great deal. Hopefully they will have them in red by then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Silver said:


> First off the mark is none other than *Vaperite *with their VapeCon special
> View attachment 61342
> 
> 
> Vaperite will offer the *Sigelei Fuchai 213* in all four colours at *R895 each.*
> They will have lots of other specials, but this is the main one they have submitted to us for this thread.
> 
> View attachment 61343
> 
> 
> Thank you @Vaperite South Africa !



Wish I could be there


----------



## Zacdaniel

Subbed


----------



## Jesslith

O hop


Silver said:


> First off the mark is none other than *Vaperite *with their VapeCon special
> View attachment 61342
> 
> 
> Vaperite will offer the *Sigelei Fuchai 213* in all four colours at *R895 each.*
> They will have lots of other specials, but this is the main one they have submitted to us for this thread.
> 
> View attachment 61343
> 
> 
> Thank you @Vaperite South Africa !


e


Silver said:


> First off the mark is none other than *Vaperite *with their VapeCon special
> View attachment 61342
> 
> 
> Vaperite will offer the *Sigelei Fuchai 213* in all four colours at *R895 each.*
> They will have lots of other specials, but this is the main one they have submitted to us for this thread.
> 
> View attachment 61343
> 
> 
> Thank you @Vaperite South Africa !



I hope there enough stock for all of us as I want one to vape on like a boss


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

Yea Buddy!!


----------



## Silver

Next VapeCon 2016 special to be announced is from *OTP Distributors*






*All Sales from the LIQUA and HATS RANGE of juices are on a BUY one and GET one free basis *
Across the Range - until stocks last

This includes Liqua HP, Liqua Q, Liqua C and HATS - in all flavours, strength and size variants

As an example, the new range Liqua HP ejuice 30ml will be on sale for R220, so buy 1 for R220 and get 1 free. 

Thank you OTP Distributors!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Umar Osman

Silver said:


> First off the mark is none other than *Vaperite *with their VapeCon special
> View attachment 61342
> 
> 
> Vaperite will offer the *Sigelei Fuchai 213* in all four colours at *R895 each.*
> They will have lots of other specials, but this is the main one they have submitted to us for this thread.
> 
> View attachment 61343
> 
> 
> Thank you @Vaperite South Africa !


Sweet!!!


----------



## SAVaper

Silver said:


> First off the mark is none other than *Vaperite *with their VapeCon special
> View attachment 61342
> 
> 
> Vaperite will offer the *Sigelei Fuchai 213* in all four colours at *R895 each.*
> They will have lots of other specials, but this is the main one they have submitted to us for this thread.
> 
> View attachment 61343
> 
> 
> Thank you @Vaperite South Africa !




I want one!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JohnoF




----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> First off the mark is none other than *Vaperite *with their VapeCon special
> View attachment 61342
> 
> 
> Vaperite will offer the *Sigelei Fuchai 213* in all four colours at *R895 each.*
> They will have lots of other specials, but this is the main one they have submitted to us for this thread.
> 
> View attachment 61343
> 
> 
> Thank you @Vaperite South Africa !


I MOST definitely NEED a blue one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charel van Biljon

Awesome deal on the Fuchai


----------



## Silver

Time to announce another VapeCon 2016 special

This one from *VAPE DECADENCE and E-CIG INN*





*BFB by Flawless (Straight outta the Toaster AND Morning Fire)* - *R810 per 240ml bottle *

*Coil Master Build Mats - R220 each*

*Coil Master DIY V2 Kits - R630 each*

Limited supply on the above items





Thanks @BigB and Vape Decadence!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Time to announce another VapeCon 2016 special
> 
> This one from *VAPE DECADENCE and E-CIG INN*
> 
> View attachment 62074
> 
> 
> 
> *BFB by Flawless (Straight outta the Toaster AND Morning Fire)* - *R810 per 240ml bottle *
> 
> *Coil Master Build Mats - R220 each*
> 
> *Coil Master DIY V2 Kits - R630 each*
> 
> Limited supply on the above items
> 
> 
> View attachment 62076
> 
> 
> Thanks @BigB and Vape Decadence!


Does that include 3mg as well? 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Does that include 3mg as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



I am not sure @Yiannaki 
Perhaps @BigB can let us know


----------



## MR_F

Silver said:


> First off the mark is none other than *Vaperite *with their VapeCon special
> View attachment 61342
> 
> 
> Vaperite will offer the *Sigelei Fuchai 213* in all four colours at *R895 each.*
> They will have lots of other specials, but this is the main one they have submitted to us for this thread.
> 
> View attachment 61343
> 
> 
> Thank you @Vaperite South Africa !



Can I pay now and collect at VapeCon ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

MR_F said:


> Can I pay now and collect at VapeCon ?



Hi @MR_F

These specials are only to be obtained at the vendors' stands on VapeCon day - 27 Aug 16

If a particular vendor decides to take orders beforehand for collection at VapeCon, then it may happen that all the items are sold out before VapeCon so then the whole point of having a special for VapeCon is lost. That would not be good.

If a vendor wants to do some pre-orders its up to them but as long as they still have plenty still available on VapeCon day for attendees of the event ! My suggestion however is that they dont do this and rather reserve these specials for the day itself.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Thanks for this thread, I am on the way to the bank now extend the mortgage on my house for "home improvements' aka vape goodies

Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## MR_F

Silver said:


> Hi @MR_F
> 
> These specials are only to be obtained at the vendors' stands on VapeCon day - 27 Aug 16
> 
> If a particular vendor decides to take orders beforehand for collection at VapeCon, then it may happen that all the items are sold out before VapeCon so then the whole point of having a special for VapeCon is lost. That would not be good.
> 
> If a vendor wants to do some pre-orders its up to them but as long as they still have plenty still available on VapeCon day for attendees of the event ! My suggestion however is that they dont do this and rather reserve these specials for the day itself.



@Silver I totally understand was just trying my luck to secure a Fuchai at that amazing price

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChadB

Hi @BigB I see your site has BFB for R805, is there maybe an error in the above post for R810? @Silver


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

ChadB said:


> Hi @BigB I see your site has BFB for R805, is there maybe an error in the above post for R810? @Silver



I see that too: http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/bfb-straight-toaster-240ml/


----------



## Soprono

Will there also be more coming in because 3 in stock on the site? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

ChadB said:


> Hi @BigB I see your site has BFB for R805, is there maybe an error in the above post for R810? @Silver



Thanks @ChadB 
@BigB please can you clarify or let me know and I can update it for you
Also paging @Mari to perhaps let BigB know if he doesnt see this soon


----------



## Silver

Hi guys 
I have chatted to @BigB from Vape Decadence - he will come explain. That VapeCon special announced above is in tact and is correct.


----------



## Silver

I am very pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2016...

From none other than *VAPOUR MOUNTAIN*





*All 30ml Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquids - R100* (normal price is R130)
*All 100ml Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquids - R290* (normal price is R340)

And the *BIG *special of the day will be as follows:

*100ml of the award winning XXX Premium e-Liquid - R240* (normal price is R340)




Thank you @Oupa - you are a champion!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 13


----------



## BigB

Oooops.... I told @Mari to remove the item from stock because it was sold out. Fact is, that was our first order of BFB (small 10 bottle order) and was a small part of a nice big expensive order (High value, low weight, cheap shipping, ooh la la)..... For the show, I ordered 50 of these 240ml bottles. Much lower value to weight ratio!!! Shipping about double the rate! Shop price will be about R850 to R860.... Show price will be R810....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Marius Combrink

Silver said:


> I am very pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2016...
> 
> From none other than *VAPOUR MOUNTAIN*
> 
> View attachment 62153
> 
> 
> 
> *All 30ml Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquids - R100* (normal price is R130)
> *All 100ml Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquids - R290* (normal price is R340)
> 
> And the *BIG *special of the day will be as follows:
> 
> *100ml of the award winning XXX Premium e-Liquid - R240* (normal price is R340)
> 
> View attachment 62154
> 
> 
> Thank you @Oupa - you are a champion!


@Oupa you legend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN

Silver said:


> I am very pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2016...
> 
> From none other than *VAPOUR MOUNTAIN*
> 
> View attachment 62153
> 
> 
> 
> *All 30ml Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquids - R100* (normal price is R130)
> *All 100ml Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquids - R290* (normal price is R340)
> 
> And the *BIG *special of the day will be as follows:
> 
> *100ml of the award winning XXX Premium e-Liquid - R240* (normal price is R340)
> 
> View attachment 62154
> 
> 
> Thank you @Oupa - you are a champion!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> I am very pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2016...
> 
> From none other than *VAPOUR MOUNTAIN*
> 
> View attachment 62153
> 
> 
> 
> *All 30ml Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquids - R100* (normal price is R130)
> *All 100ml Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquids - R290* (normal price is R340)
> 
> And the *BIG *special of the day will be as follows:
> 
> *100ml of the award winning XXX Premium e-Liquid - R240* (normal price is R340)
> 
> View attachment 62154
> 
> 
> Thank you @Oupa - you are a champion!



@Oupa you rock.... just as well I'm driving up in the Merc... plenty of storage space for the trip home loaded with XXX!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang

So unfair! I so wish I could be there for VapeCon. So sad


----------



## Silver

wiesbang said:


> So unfair! I so wish I could be there for VapeCon. So sad



Sorry @wiesbang 
Check out NCVs competition to win a trip up!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> I am very pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2016...
> 
> From none other than *VAPOUR MOUNTAIN*
> 
> View attachment 62153
> 
> 
> 
> *All 30ml Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquids - R100* (normal price is R130)
> *All 100ml Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquids - R290* (normal price is R340)
> 
> And the *BIG *special of the day will be as follows:
> 
> *100ml of the award winning XXX Premium e-Liquid - R240* (normal price is R340)
> 
> View attachment 62154
> 
> 
> Thank you @Oupa - you are a champion!


WOWNESS!! 
And I hope VM will some clothing too, I need a VM beanie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fydo

Damn hope time flies!!!cant wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

I am happy to announce the next special for VapeCon 2016...

From the kind folks in CT who will be joining us at VapeCon - *RETRO VAPE CO*




They are going to be running a fabulous special on their juices for us:

*30ml at R110* (normal price R150)
*100ml at R320* (normal price R350)
While stocks last.

In addition they will have *iStick Pico* and *Apparel Giveaways*. So get to their stand at VapeCon not to miss out!

Thank you Junaid and your team (@Retro Vape Co) - that is great!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper

Silver said:


> I am very pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2016...
> 
> From none other than *VAPOUR MOUNTAIN*
> 
> View attachment 62153
> 
> 
> 
> *All 30ml Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquids - R100* (normal price is R130)
> *All 100ml Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquids - R290* (normal price is R340)
> 
> And the *BIG *special of the day will be as follows:
> 
> *100ml of the award winning XXX Premium e-Liquid - R240* (normal price is R340)
> 
> View attachment 62154
> 
> 
> Thank you @Oupa - you are a champion!





Awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper

Silver said:


> I am happy to announce the next special for VapeCon 2016...
> 
> From the kind folks in CT who will be joining us at VapeCon - *RETRO VAPE CO*
> 
> View attachment 62408
> 
> 
> They are going to be running a fabulous special on their juices for us:
> 
> *30ml at R110* (normal price R150)
> *100ml at R320* (normal price R350)
> While stocks last.
> 
> In addition they will have *iStick Pico* and *Apparel Giveaways*. So get to their stand at VapeCon not to miss out!
> 
> Thank you Junaid and your team (@Retro Vape Co) - that is great!
> 
> View attachment 62412




@Tisha


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> I am happy to announce the next special for VapeCon 2016...
> 
> From the kind folks in CT who will be joining us at VapeCon - *RETRO VAPE CO*
> 
> View attachment 62408
> 
> 
> They are going to be running a fabulous special on their juices for us:
> 
> *30ml at R110* (normal price R150)
> *100ml at R320* (normal price R350)
> While stocks last.
> 
> In addition they will have *iStick Pico* and *Apparel Giveaways*. So get to their stand at VapeCon not to miss out!
> 
> Thank you Junaid and your team (@Retro Vape Co) - that is great!
> 
> View attachment 62412


Good stuff! Counting the sleeps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Right, it's time to announce another special...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> Right, it's time to announce another special...



Yes Pls, I'm all ears.... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I am happy to announce the next special for VapeCon 2016...

This time from KZN-based *WIENER VAPE CO*




For VapeCon 2016, Wiener Vape Co will be offering their two newest juices (*Rainbow Monster *and *East*) in *50ml *for a great price of *R200*. (Normal price is R250, which means you save R50 per bottle.)

Thank you @Rooigevaar - we look forward to seeing you at VapeCon 2016 and trying out the new juices!!

*Rainbow Monster *(50ml at R200!)



*East *(50ml at R200!)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Baby Blue$

ahh this is great thread!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Baby Blue$ said:


> ahh this is great thread!!


This thread is making me regret my decision not to have sold my wife off to get to Vapecon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Viracocha

wiesbang said:


> So unfair! I so wish I could be there for VapeCon. So sad


You know then, so sad...


----------



## Vape Starter

This thread is getting me excited, I really hope I can make it to Vapecon!!


----------



## ddk1979

Anyone from Cape Town flying up for VapeCon ?
Do you have a largish bag ?
I'm sure I can fit in ... 
Please take me with you

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

ddk1979 said:


> Anyone from Cape Town flying up for VapeCon ?
> Do you have a largish bag ?
> I'm sure I can fit in ...
> Please take me with you
> 
> .



I'm driving up, but driving up on the 18th already, flying out to Malawi on a business trip on Saturday the 20th, and landing back in JHB again on the Friday Afternoon, just in time for VapeCon, then driving back on Thursday the 1st of September.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Alexander Scott said:


> I'm driving up, but driving up on the 18th already, flying out to Malawi on a business trip on Saturday the 20th, and landing back in JHB again on the Friday Afternoon, just in time for VapeCon, then driving back on Thursday the 1st of September.




Wish I could join you but unfortunately ...

Is there a doctor in the house ? I'm suffering from FOMO ... 

.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Time to announce another special...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

Hurry!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I am pleased to announce the next special for VapeCon 2016...

This one is from juice maker *CAPTAIN CLOUD*

*20% off *on all *30ml *and *115ml *juice bottles

*30ml *bottles at *R120* (normal price R150)
*115ml *bottles at *R300 *(normal price R375)
Thanks to Conny and her team for running this special on the day. We look forward to seeing you there and trying out the juices!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Shuayb Galant

The excitement is building! ! 

Going to be absolutely Epic!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Time to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon2016

Well, it has already been announced by @Paulie in his subforum but am putting it here so we have all the specials in one thread.

So this one is from *PAULIES E-LIQUID.*







Paulies will be launching three new juices at VapeCon 2016:

Blueberry Cupcake
Coffee Ginger Biscuit
Coffee Cake Special Reserve (steeped in oak barrel for over two months)
The special for VapeCon is that *the first 40 people at the Paulie's stand will get a bottle of Coffee Cake Special Reserve for free!*

Thats right! 40 free bottles of the newest flavour to the first 40 folk at his stand!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Mo_MZ

So much want


----------



## SAVaper

@Tisha ons gaan moet vroeg opstaan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kimbo

@Paulie 18mg for me please, i will be there to pick up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Sadly my loan application was denied, apparently "because I need more stuff" wasn't a good enough reason

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 14


----------



## BumbleBee

BumbleBee said:


> Sadly my loan application was denied, apparently "because I need more stuff" wasn't a good enough reason


I will be reapplying for the loan, this time I will take a nice box of chocolates _and_ flowers, my mom is a tough nut to crack

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Clouds4Days

Im really really excited for vape con 2016. And at the same time very very scared.

I dont know for how much longer hrh will sit listning to my stories -promise this is the last mod babe, babe but its the new juice that just got launched and its on special...., babe but the flavour on this tank is apparently unbelievable.



I think Vapecon 2016 slogan should be-

VAPECON 2016 - WHERE THE MAN/WOMAN WHO WEARS THE PANTS IN THE HOUSE WILL BE

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## kimbo

Think i must get some popcorn for VapeCon .. just sitting in the corner looking at the ppl might get interesting

Reactions: Agree 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Loads more specials to still come
I think next week is going to be a big week on this front 

As for VapeCon ........

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> Loads more specials to still come
> I think next week is going to be a big week on this front
> 
> As for VapeCon ........
> 
> View attachment 62905



VapeCon is really going to be epic, just getting better and better!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Time to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon2016
> 
> Well, it has already been announced by @Paulie in his subforum but am putting it here so we have all the specials in one thread.
> 
> So this one is from *PAULIES E-LIQUID.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulies will be launching three new juices at VapeCon 2016:
> 
> Blueberry Cupcake
> Coffee Ginger Biscuit
> Coffee Cake Special Reserve (steeped in oak barrel for over two months)
> The special for VapeCon is that *the first 40 people at the Paulie's stand will get a bottle of Coffee Cake Special Reserve for free!*
> 
> Thats right! 40 free bottles of the newest flavour to the first 40 folk at his stand!
> 
> View attachment 62892



Absolutely stellar, there's going to be a new @Paulie Coffee joose.  

That does it @Silver. I'm in for VapeCon 2016. I'll get the flight arrangements made. What's a good hotel near it? 

Just yanking, I can't do that kind of travel anymore, in fact none at all actually.  

But I'll be wishing I was there, and will be in spirit. Wishing you all the best for what will be long remembered by all those who can attend it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Silver said:


> Loads more specials to still come
> I think next week is going to be a big week on this front
> 
> As for VapeCon ........
> 
> View attachment 62905


 September is going to be a very long month waiting for payday

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## kimbo

@Silver can i have a booth to lend out money?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

MR_F said:


> Can I pay now and collect at VapeCon ?



@MR_F we have put aside 150 of the Fuchai 213 for Vapecon. Would love to run out of them at the show.

PLUS we have identified quite a few other must have products that will be on special, some at better deals than the Fuchai deal!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## kimbo

oh oh a cash converter booth

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Vaperite South Africa said:


> @MR_F we have put aside 150 of the Fuchai 213 for Vapecon. Would love to run out of them at the show.
> 
> PLUS we have identified quite a few other must have products that will be on special, some at better deals than the Fuchai deal!


I don't think you have to worry about taking any Fuchais back after Vapecon especially st that price. I'm really looking forward to the specials but unfortunately my wallet isn't


----------



## Blu_Marlin

kimbo said:


> oh oh a cash converter booth


I've been contemplating foregoing food in September. So I wouldn't need my fridge, stove and microwave. Would you also take a kitchen sink?On the bright side at least I'll score on my electricity bill

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## BumbleBee

Blu_Marlin said:


> I've been contemplating foregoing food in September. So I wouldn't need my fridge, stove and microwave. Would you also take a kitchen sink?On the bright side at least I'll score on my electricity bill


I've also considered the month _after _Vapecon, in preparation I've been practicing fasting for a while now. I can already go a good 8 hours without food, getting there

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## kimbo

BumbleBee said:


> I've also considered the month _after _Vapecon, in preparation I've been practicing fasting for a while now. I can already go a good 8 hours without food, getting there


**Rocky music in the background** Well i been training as well, got my weight to about 95kg so the reserves are good, my coach are confident i can at least do 12 hours a day with just the hourly topup of water

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> **Rocky music in the background** Well i been training as well, got my weight to about 95kg so the reserves are good, my coach are confident i can at least do 12 hours a day with just the hourly topup of water



Lol @kimbo
Well lets just say VapeCon 2016 is going to be a *knockout*

This is for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Time for another special...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Time for another special...



Great idea Hi Ho @Silver! Bring it on! We love specials and we want MORE!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Pleased to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016

This one is from juice maker *OPUS EJUICE CO.*

Opus will be launching a new range of juices at VapeCon. They will announce the new juices and flavours in the week before VapeCon.

The new juices will be on *special *at VapeCon for *R200 *per *50ml bottle.* (Normal price R240)

Thank you Opus! We look forward to it!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> Time for another special...



Yes please, the suspense is killing me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

BumbleBee said:


> Sadly my loan application was denied, apparently "because I need more stuff" wasn't a good enough reason



Yeah same here. When I approach the bank, they lock the doors, close the blinds and call the SWAT team

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Time to announce another special...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Very happy to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016

This one is from juice maker *GOLDEN GOOSE VAPE*

Golden Goose will be launching a brand new flavour at VapeCon 2016 called *The Frisky Flamingo!*

The special at VapeCon is super:

The *first 50 customers* at the Golden Goose stand that buy the new flavour *The Frisky Flamingo* get the following:

*30ml of Frisky Flamingo *(0, 3, 6 or 12mg) for *only R100* (normal price R140)
*20% off any other items purchased* at the Golden Goose stand. 
Golden Goose has a range of liquids. Standard flavours that sell at R100 per 30ml, Premium at R120 and Special at R140. They also sell branded T-shirts and vests. The 20% off applies to all these items. 

Thank you @Golden Goose - that is a great special and we look forward to trying out Frisky!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock

@Silver are you going to make a floor plan available for Vapecon..I need to optimize my running strategy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Cobrali

I have been pushing my fitness so i can sprint to the vendors and not hobble there!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

Cobrali said:


> I have been pushing my fitness so i can sprint to the vendors and not hobble there!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I am one ahead, I am in a electric wheelchair 

But i am working on something like this

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Silver please make sure someone is filming when the doors open to VapeCon.
We gonna look like little kids running in those Toys r us Toy Rush competitions.

This is what i want my popcorn for @kimbo for when those doors open. Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Warlock said:


> @Silver are you going to make a floor plan available for Vapecon..I need to optimize my running strategy



Yes @Warlock - i will do that -
You will get a great floorplan with all the vendors summarised and where they all are
Am working on it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali

kimbo said:


> I am one ahead, I am in a electric wheelchair
> 
> But i am working on something like this



I think i need one of those too!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> @Silver please make sure someone is filming when the doors open to VapeCon.
> We gonna look like little kids running in those Toys r us Toy Rush competitions.
> 
> This is what i want my popcorn for @kimbo for when those doors open. Hahahaha



Dont worry @Clouds4Days
The team has employed the services of two pro photogrpahers and a pro videographer for the day.
Thanks for the tip of asking the videographer to capture the dash when the doors open
I will insert that into our briefing notes for the videographer - we should be having that briefing within the next week or so

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Ive already purchased the new nike vomero running shoes so i can beat everyone to the stalls and bought a fanny pack to carry cash only so i dont waist time swiping to run to next vendor 

If you see this guy you know its me..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## SAVaper

I must run to stand nr....
HRH must run to stand nr...
Friend must run to stand nr...
Friends wife must run to stand nr....

All sorted.

P.S invite more friends just in case

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Time for another special....


----------



## Soutie

*** Waits in anticipation ***

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Slav

Hurry!!!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> Time for another special....



Lol, @Silver, you just know how to keep us in suspense!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Very happy to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016

This one is from *VAPERS CORNER



*

*The first 80 orders above R500* will get a *FREE *bottle of international premium juice from either the *Boosted *or the *Ambrosia *range. Flavour and nicotine strength of your choice - as in stock.





Thank you @Vapers Corner - that is great - and we look forward to seeing you at your stand on the day!

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Silver

Time for another VapeCon vendor special...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> Time for another VapeCon vendor special...



@Silver is killing us softly with suspense.... La la la la la mm mm mm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Anticipation can be felt throughout South Africa.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016

This one is from *THE ECIG STORE*
*


*
The special on the day will be as follows:

*iStick Pico Kit* (75W TC with Melo3 Mini) *for only R750* (normal price is R1,000) 
Mixed colours available. Limited stocks. Excludes battery




Many thanks @The eCigStore - this is a great offer and we look forward to seeing you at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Golden Goose

Silver said:


> Very happy to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016
> 
> This one is from juice maker *GOLDEN GOOSE VAPE*
> 
> Golden Goose will be launching a brand new flavour at VapeCon 2016 called *The Frisky Flamingo!*
> 
> The special at VapeCon is super:
> 
> The *first 50 customers* at the Golden Goose stand that buy the new flavour *The Frisky Flamingo* get the following:
> 
> *30ml of Frisky Flamingo *(0, 3, 6 or 12mg) for *only R100* (normal price R140)
> *20% off any other items purchased* at the Golden Goose stand.
> Golden Goose has a range of liquids. Standard flavours that sell at R100 per 30ml, Premium at R120 and Special at R140. They also sell branded T-shirts and vests. The 20% off applies to all these items.
> 
> Thank you @Golden Goose - that is a great special and we look forward to trying out Frisky!
> 
> View attachment 63126


Thanks @Silver , we are super excited for this and cant wait for everyone to get some frisky flamingo. We will only release the flavour profile a few days before vapecon but i will say that it is an amazing ice cream flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder

I really hope @Oupa brings along some Vapour Mountain Banana Creams juice, I NEED MOAR!


----------



## Silver

Clouder said:


> I really hope @Oupa brings along some Vapour Mountain Banana Creams juice, I NEED MOAR!



I suggest you check with him directly @Clouder


----------



## MR_F

What time will the doors be opening to the public ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

MR_F said:


> What time will the doors be opening to the public ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

But now it's time to announce another special....


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> But now it's time to announce another special....



@Silver, you killing me bud... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Am delighted to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016

This one is from *NOBLE E-JUICE


*
The amazing special from Noble on the day is as follows:

*Buy 3 and get 4* - on the *30ml juice range* 
The normal price is R150 per 30ml bottle. So pay R450 and get 4 bottles. Translating to just over R110 per 30ml bottle of juice. 
Thank you @SwickedV (Vivian) and your team. We look forward to seeing you and your juices at VapeCon!
*

*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

It's time to announce one more special for today...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> It's time to announce one more special for today...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016

This one is from *MOOSE JUICE*
*


*
The special for the day at the Moose Juice stand at VapeCon will be as follows:

*Moose Juice *selling for just *R130 *per *30ml* (normal retail price is R160)
While stocks last.

Thank you for this special Heath (@Moose Juice) - we look forward to seeing you at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

Silver said:


> Am pleased to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016
> 
> This one is from *THE ECIG STORE
> 
> View attachment 63173
> 
> *
> The special on the day will be as follows:
> 
> *iStick Pico Kit* (75W TC with Melo3 Mini) *for only R750* (normal price is R1,000)
> Mixed colours available. Limited stocks. Excludes battery
> 
> View attachment 63175
> 
> 
> Many thanks @The eCigStore - this is a great offer and we look forward to seeing you at VapeCon!




Ooo, I want one. Looks like my twisp is going to take a permanent holiday.

,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moose Juice

Silver said:


> Am pleased to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016
> 
> This one is from *MOOSE JUICE*
> *
> View attachment 63237
> 
> *
> The special for the day at the Moose Juice stand at VapeCon will be as follows:
> 
> *Moose Juice *selling for just *R130 *per *30ml* (normal retail price is R160)
> While stocks last.
> 
> Thank you for this special Heath (@Moose Juice) - we look forward to seeing you at VapeCon!
> 
> View attachment 63239


Thanks @Silver. See yall there!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wazarmoto

More than anything, I'm looking forward to meeting all my fellow vendors and mixers.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## MR_F

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 63199


Awesome stuff Thanks Uncle Rob


----------



## Silver

Time to announce another special....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Slav

Kamaaan!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Soutie

Oh yay, more suspense

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Am happy to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016

This one is from *VAPE KING*







Here is their amazing special on the day at their VapeCon stand:

*Samsung 30Q* 18650 batteries - *only R110 each* (normal price R185) - *40% off!*
*Tesiyi 45A* 18650 batteries - *only R130 each* (normal price R200) - *35% off!*
That's a great special! 
Thank you @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo - looking forward to getting some of these on the day!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oh WOW time to get new battery stock! Whooooo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie

Very nice, I'm going to have to get a couple of these

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> Am happy to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016
> 
> This one is from *VAPE KING*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is their amazing special on the day at their VapeCon stand:
> 
> *Samsung 30Q* 18650 batteries - *only R110 each* (normal price R185) - *40% off!*
> *Tesiyi 45A* 18650 batteries - *only R130 each* (normal price R200) - *35% off!*
> That's a great special!
> Thank you @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo - looking forward to getting some of these on the day!!
> 
> View attachment 63285


Now, those are niiiiice specials!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RichJB

Eish, they are going to need a biiiiiiiiig box of those 30Qs. And that's just for me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

The specials are rolling in fast and furious!
Going to announce another one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Slav

Going to be very broke in September 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016

This one is from *FOG MACHINE*






This is their amazing special on the day at their stand:

Buy* one 30ml bottle* of Fog Machine juice for *only R130* (normal price R160)
Buy *two 30ml bottles* for *only R220* (normal price would be R320)
Great stuff! Translating to just R110 per 30ml bottle if you take two. 

Thank you Jax @Fogmachine - we look forward to seeing you and the Fog Machine juices on the day! 

Got to love the labels on these juices!



That Pink Mini

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## mc_zamo

great specials on the batteries @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff !!! 1 thing you cant compromise on is batts. ill be stocking up as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Time for another special...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> Time for another special...



Yihaaaa 

Just when I though that no specials were going to be announced today!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

@Silver, like to keep us in suspense......... he just loves doing this to us.... and I'm sure he is laughing like hell about this..... waiting for some comments before posting the specials..... lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Poor poor wallet

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alexander Scott

how about a VIP Parking spot for my car with a Cape Town Registration number ....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

kimbo said:


> Poor poor wallet



Yep bud, I feel you, my Bank Manager will kill me after VapeCon, lmao, how much money is enough to take to VapeCon, I guess it will never be able to take enough money, or a big enough budget, lmao.


----------



## Alexander Scott

Paging @Silver.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016

This one is from *NORTHERN CRAFT VAPES*







*The all new Frozen VapeCon special from NCV*

(This is a special on the new NCV Frozen juice, which hasn't been launched yet)

If you buy a NCV peak cap and T-Shirt for *only R300* - you get a *NCV Frozen* juice absolutely *FREE!*
That is *2 x 30ml of juice* (60ml in total). The value of this combo is R610. 

Thank you @Vapington - that is so cool - we look forward to the new juice!!!! 

There are only 30 combos up for grabs here - so VapeCon attendees, please factor this into your "dash planning schedules" when the doors open.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Alexander Scott

Alexander Scott said:


> how about a VIP Parking spot for my car with a Cape Town Registration number ....



Yes, I am driving up, lol

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Alexander Scott

@Silver, how about another VapeCon Special, to start off an awesome weekend, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Alexander Scott said:


> @Silver, how about another VapeCon Special, to start off an awesome weekend, lol



How did you know @Alexander Scott ?

Another special is coming up...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> How did you know @Alexander Scott ?
> 
> Another special is coming up...



Lol @Silver, I just knew you still had some specials up your sleeve, lmao, always keeping the suspense, and the element of surprise, hahaha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

f5 f5 f5 f5 f5....... dammit

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alexander Scott

shabbar said:


> f5 f5 f5 f5 f5....... dammit



Of course, @Silver, likes keeping us in suspense, will wait till the last minute to release the next special.....

Come to VapeCon they say........ see the Specials they say.......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

shabbar said:


> f5 f5 f5 f5 f5....... dammit



Think i just broke my F5 button.... lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Am delighted to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016

This one is brought to us by *J&J's EMPORIUM *in collaboration with *JOOSE-E-LIQZ*
*






*
This is a great bundle deal containing the following:

*Eleaf iStick Pico Kit*
*1 x 18650 battery*
*1 x any 30 ml of Joose-E-Liqz juice*
*iStick Pico silicon sleeve*
*Decorative Wrap*
*All the above for only R999!* (Normal price of these items is R1,419)

*But wait, that's not all! *
The *first 50 customers* will also receive a special *desktop stand* valued at R150 *FREE!*

Thank you @wazarmoto and @Naeemhoosen - this is a great special - and we look very forward to seeing you guys at your stand on the day! Thanks for all the effort you have put in!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Good morning forumites

It's time for another special...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Good morning forumites
> 
> It's time for another special...


*WALLET*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alexander Scott

kimbo said:


> *WALLET*



Lol, here @Silver, at it again..... take my money!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> Good morning forumites
> 
> It's time for another special...



lol @Silver, I was wondering what time you will start this game again today.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Bring it on @Silver My Vapecon budget is blown already so nothing to worry about here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm off to find a haversack (back pack for those born after 1970)... I will need it to carry all my VapeCon purchases... the Vape Mail thread should explode on the 28th.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Alexander Scott

VapeCon Budget, is no more, R.I.P Wallet .... 19/07/2016 - 13/08/2016.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Random_Sheep

Don't know if it's a blessing or a curse that it's increase month and getting a wee bonus.
Well guess I better pay all the bills before I arrive at VapeCon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm off to find a haversack (back pack for those born after 1970)... I will need it to carry all my VapeCon purchases... the Vape Mail thread should explode on the 28th.



Hey @Rob Fisher, I'm sure it will....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Paging @Silver, is Silver in da House??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Am happy to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016...

This one is from *CRAFT VAPOUR*




*3 for R400 deal*

Buy any *three *of Craft Vapour's premium *30ml* juices for *only R400!*
Normal price on these juices is R170 each or R510 for 3 bottles. So this is a *R110 saving!*
Thank you @Mauritz. That is a super special and we look forward to seeing you guys at VapeCon!

Here are some of Craft Vapour's juices from their website. Ooh, I see there is a new one, Coco Nostalgia. I want to try that one @Mauritz

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm off to find a haversack (back pack for those born after 1970)... I will need it to carry all my VapeCon purchases... the Vape Mail thread should explode on the 28th.



Hey @Rob Fisher, forget the backpack, I'll just dump everything in my car, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Random_Sheep

Well at least I know I'm gonna have enough juice for half a year when the end of the 27th comes around.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Silver

You know what guys

I am quite amazed at the effort the vendors have put in for this VapeCon
Really!

I know I am the person that deals with vendors so I should be saying this - but honestly, they have gone to great lengths behind the scenes to make this a special day for all of us. All the emails and phone calls and WhatsApps to make sure everything is right and to include other things - and check if their stand designs are okay - and ask if they can do certain things. 

Although its been quite a blur and a whirlwind - and very exhausting at times - I am simply amazed and very impressed.

Thanks vendors - you all rock. Really.

And the result of all of this - is that we are all going to have such a great time...

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> You know what guys
> 
> I am quite amazed at the effort the vendors have put in for this VapeCon
> Really!
> 
> I know I am the person that deals with vendors so I should be saying this - but honestly, they have gone to great lengths behind the scenes to make this a special day for all of us. All the emails and phone calls and WhatsApps to make sure everything is right and to include other things - and check if their stand designs are okay - and ask if they can do certain things.
> 
> Although its been quite a blur and a whirlwind - and very exhausting at times - I am simply amazed and very impressed.
> 
> Thanks vendors - you all rock. Really.
> 
> And the result of all of this - is that we are all going to have such a great time...



And thank you @Silver and the rest of the mods and administrators who is involved in this Epic Event, you all rock, and what an amazing job you all are doing, thanks so much for all you efforts, it does not go unnoticed, I can't even begin to imagine how exhausting all the arrangements must be.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Alexander Scott said:


> And thank you @Silver and the rest of the mods and administrators who is involved in this Epic Event, you all rock, and what an amazing job you all are doing, thanks so much for all you efforts, it does not go unnoticed, I can't even begin to imagine how exhausting all the arrangements must be.



Thank you @Alexander Scott - that is most appreciated by all of us!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> You know what guys
> 
> I am quite amazed at the effort the vendors have put in for this VapeCon
> Really!
> 
> I know I am the person that deals with vendors so I should be saying this - but honestly, they have gone to great lengths behind the scenes to make this a special day for all of us. All the emails and phone calls and WhatsApps to make sure everything is right and to include other things - and check if their stand designs are okay - and ask if they can do certain things.
> 
> Although its been quite a blur and a whirlwind - and very exhausting at times - I am simply amazed and very impressed.
> 
> Thanks vendors - you all rock. Really.
> 
> And the result of all of this - is that we are all going to have such a great time...


Thank you very much @Silver for all your hard work, i know you are a busy man, but you always have the diplomatic word if needed or bring out a new Vapecon special just to give our wallets another scare. Your love for the ecigssa family can be seen and is very much appreciated. You and all the mods are doing a stellar job with VapeCon and the forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie

Vapecon is going to be painful ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> Thank you very much @Silver for all your hard work, i know you are a busy man, but you always have the diplomatic word if needed or bring out a new Vapecon special just to give our wallets another scare. Your love for the ecigssa family can be seen and i very much appreciated. You and all the mods are doing a stellar job with VapeCon and the forum



@kimbo, thank you kindly 
There are many people on here that are very special - yourself included! 

As for our wallets being scared - well let them be - but I suppose one has to pick one's specials very carefully!
Regarding specials - there is quite a lot more to come....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali

Thanks @Silver and the rest of the vapecon team!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie

Silver said:


> there is quite a lot more to come....


----------



## Silver

By the way, for those wondering

Closer to the time (well before VapeCon) I will summarise all these specials in one post. 
It won't be easy because some of the specials are more complex than others, but I will do my best.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Regarding specials - there is quite a lot more to come....


Well sir dont keep us in suspense


----------



## Silver

Ok, time for another special...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> Ok, time for another special...



Lol @Silver, you just can't help yourself putting us in suspense the whole time..... Hahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Am delighted to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016...

This one is from *VAPE CARTEL*







There are a few amazing deals from Vape Cartel on the day:

*E-Liquid Project *and *White Label juices* (all day while stocks last)
*30ml *for *only R120* (normal price R150)
*115ml *for *only R300* (normal price R375)

*iJust2* for *only R520* (normal price R640)
*iJust2 Mini *for *only R500 *(normal price R590)
And the big deal!

*Pico Starter Kit*, *LG HE2 Battery* and *30ml E-Liquid Project* or *White Label juice for only R900* (normal price R1,170) - *only 30 available*
Fabulous specials indeed! Thank you @KieranD. I am sure you are going to have to deal with lots of enthusiastic vapers on the day!

ELP & White Label





iJust2 and iJust2 Mini





Pico Kit

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## christovape

Waiting in anticipation for a good deal on a smok guardian really wanna rock one of those on my patio by the braai come summer time haha

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## KieranD

christovape said:


> Waiting in anticipation for a good deal on a smok guardian really wanna rock one of those on my patio by the braai come summer time haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk



We have these on our promo list  Best you get down to the Vape Cartel STANDS and get yourself one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## christovape

Nice! Will make a plan..... shot dude you're the man hahahahaha 

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## ettiennedj

@KieranD , will you guys have the ELP special reserve 115ml in 0 on the day?

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## christovape

Now...... I think some special reserve in the pipe would match like a real king..... ballie 101 lmao

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Another special on its way

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016...

This one is from *THE VAPERY*




The special is on the two lines of award winning USA International Premium juices 
*Teardrip Juice Co. *and *Simply Southern*

One bottle *30ml *for *only R200* (normal price R280)
Available in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg

Thank you for the special @Dirk. Looking forward to seeing you and the team at VapeCon!

Teardrip






Simply Southern

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

Really hoping some of our local vendors will bring along 12/18mg nic juice.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

@Silver......... I know you want to give us another special...... or I guess you want the suspense to build up a bit more..... busy compiling a shopping list for myself, lol, I hope that a floor plan will be posted soon so that I can plan my run route, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

@Silver you must remember i just have so much battery power we need that floor plan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Hope there will be some brushed silver Pico's too.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm off to find a haversack (back pack for those born after 1970)... I will need it to carry all my VapeCon purchases... the Vape Mail thread should explode on the 28th.



My wife already bought one...

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVaper said:


> My wife already bought one...



Got one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ok - moving into the Saturday night mood, it's time to announce another special

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> Ok - moving into the Saturday night mood, it's time to announce another special



Yihaa, knew you weren't done for the day!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Am delighted to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016...

This one is from *MR HARDWICKS*








Not hard to love this special from this juice vendor:

All *30ml Hardwicks juices* (including new flavours) will be on special for *only R120* (normal price R150)
Some new flavours will be launched at VapeCon. In addition they will have a small selection of ENYAWREKLAW concentrates as well as a selection of these pre-mixed and ready to vape. 

Thanks very much @method1 - I am interested in trying those new pre-mixed concentrates and am most certainly going to try get my paws on something at your stand. I think I need more Debbie!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

Would a floor plan be available, so we know where to run to first

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Willyza said:


> Would a floor plan be available, so we know where to run to first



It's coming @Willyza 
Am working on it
Next week some time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979

I have a major problem -how am I going to fit all these goodies in my case when I'm only allowed 20kgs baggage on the plane?

Okay, here's what I'm going to do :




,

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Alexander Scott

ddk1979 said:


> I have a major problem -how am I going to fit all these goodies in my case when I'm only allowed 20kgs baggage on the plane?
> 
> Okay, here's what I'm going to do :
> 
> View attachment 63553
> 
> 
> ,



Hey bud, I can bring it down for you when I drive back...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

ddk1979 said:


> I have a major problem -how am I going to fit all these goodies in my case when I'm only allowed 20kgs baggage on the plane?
> 
> Okay, here's what I'm going to do :
> 
> View attachment 63553
> 
> 
> ,



I am in the same boat on the bus


----------



## ettiennedj

I can smell plastic burning. Must be a visa......

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979

Alexander Scott said:


> Hey bud, I can bring it down for you when I drive back...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks, I might just take you up on that if my eyes are bigger than my wallet. 

I just came up with another alternative as well.

.


.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Alexander Scott

ddk1979 said:


> Thanks, I might just take you up on that if my eyes are bigger than my wallet.
> 
> I just came up with another alternative as well.
> 
> .
> View attachment 63556
> 
> .



Lmao, yeah I guess that might also work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## m05am

Yo xenolith I needa meet up with you before you leave so you can get me a few things.. Lemme know when u leaving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

m05am said:


> Yo xenolith I needa meet up with you before you leave so you can get me a few things.. Lemme know when u leaving
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol, haven't heard that name in a while, haha, pm me bud, then we can make arrangements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979

"WHAT A SMALL WORLD"

I didn't want to start a new thread just for this, so mods feel free to move it.

Just received a pm from @Jakey (in JHB) a little while ago asking me if I was Karen's brother. Now I'm wondering who on earth is this person who out of the blue tells me that he knows my sister when he does not even know who I am. Also, how did he link the 2 of us.
When I replied in the affirmative, he informed me that they were both still at work and that he was sitting right next to her. (I told him to watch his hands. )

Apparently my sister told him about the NCV prize I had won and he thus made the connection..... yes I told everyone about the prize, I was excited. 

So, what a small world !!!

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Right - it's time to announce another special....

Sunday special time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## m05am

Silver said:


> Right - it's time to announce another special....
> 
> Sunday special time



It's about time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> Right - it's time to announce another special....
> 
> Sunday special time



 Yihaaa!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Am excited to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016...

This one is from *ORION VAPES*
*





*
Orion is going to be launching a special new range of juices at VapeCon 2016.

This is a great giveaway. 

The *first 50 people that come to the Orion stand* will get a *FREE 30ml bottle *from the *new range.*

*T-shirts and caps* will also be *given away randomly *to vapers that are vaping Orion or All Coiled Out at the stand.

*Now isn't that fantastic!!!
*
Thank you Michael. Am looking very forward to finding out what the new range is all about and coming to taste the new juices!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Tisha



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull

Will there be any online sales for ppl that can't make it on the day?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

kyle_redbull said:


> Will there be any online sales for ppl that can't make it on the day?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Hi @kyle_redbull - that is a good question
I am afraid that the specials announced here are specifically for on the day at the vendor stands at VapeCon itself.

If certain vendors want to do online sales, it would be up to them and you can ask them individually in their respective sub-forums or via PM. 

Once again (as with the previous pre-orders question), the stock is going to be limited - so it would not be good if the specials sold out via online channels early in the day and none was left for VapeCon attendees. So this is not something I would recommend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## therazia

You guys are killing me  Every new special I have to increase my budget

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

I just need to find out @Silver . On the day which vendores will be accepting these...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> I just need to find out @Silver . On the day which vendores will be accepting these...
> 
> View attachment 63642



Lol @Clouds4Days 
If only....

But then again, VISA and Mastercard are similar, its just that you owe someone else

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## m05am

@Silver it's been a while since we got a new special


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

m05am said:


> @Silver it's been a while since we got a new special
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Im helping Silver here.
Heres a nice special i found-



Only at Clicks

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Slav

Should come in handy for preparing to run through the stalls

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Ok, time for another special...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> Ok, time for another special...



Yay, was wondering when the next batch of specials would be announced.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Silver said:


> Ok, time for another special...




Yes please....tax return filed...refund in the works so bring it on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Silver said:


> Ok, time for another special...




Yes please and quickly, because my bank manager needs to know the size of the loan I am applying for.

.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Am happy to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016...

This one is from *HOUSE OF VAPE*
*





"DNA Madness"*

The special relates to great prices and "madness" on various DNA mods:

*Triade *DNA for *only R2,450* (normal price R2,850)
*Panzer *DNA 200 for *only R2,150* (normal price R2,550)
*Finder 133 *DNA for *only R2,070* (normal price R2,450)
*Finder 75W *DNA for *only R1,700* (normal price R1,900
*Think Vape *Box DNA 75W for *only R1,500* (normal price R1,750)
*BEAST *MOD 75W DNA for *only R1,700* (normal price R1,900)
*Therion *75W DNA for *only R2,000* (normal price R2,250)
Thank you @HouseOfVape - this is a great special and we look forward to checking out these fabulous devices at your stand on VapeCon day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

oh my gosh oh my gosh...dna madness..i think my helix is starting to fragment with this special...game on now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Well it's time for another special

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> Well it's time for another special



Oh yeah, bring it on... !!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie

Silver said:


> Well it's time for another special



***waits impatiently**

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Tisha

@Silver are you done vaping we are waiting...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016...

This one is from *FIRETRAP VAPE*







Their special is as follows:

Buy any *30ml Firetrap Vape Juice* or *Dr Ohms Juice* for *only R110 *(normal price R160)
Buy 1 *Bumper sticker* and get *1 Sticker FREE*
Buy 3 *Printed T-Shirts* at R160 each and get *1 T-Shirt FREE* (165 gram Brushed Cotton)
But wait, that's not all!

*Spend R500 or more *and your name will get put into a draw for the *chance to win a FREE Wismec R200S* to the value of R1,300
Thank you for the special @Firetrap vape - we look forward to meeting you at VapeCon and seeing what else you have in store for us!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tisha

Thanks Firetrap Vape..the juices sounds interesting Definitely want to try the banashki...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alexander Scott

99 bottles of  on the wall, 99 bottles of , if one of them should be downed..... 98 bottles of .......



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Time for another special to be announced...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> Time for another special to be announced...



Was wondering when @Silver was going to start again, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Am pleased to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016...

This one is from *SIR VAPE*






Those looking to buy the new *Wismec RX 2/3 *better make their way over to the *Sir Vape *stand pronto to take advantage of this awesome limited special: 

*The first 25 units* (black only) of the *Wismec RX 2/3 *will be let go for *only R700*
Please note that these are limited to one per customer to keep it fair. They gonna go quick so make sure you don’t miss out 

Thank you @Sir Vape and @BigGuy - that is fantastic. We look forward to seeing you on the day and enjoying a vape with you and the team at your stand...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Random_Sheep

Dam, that just sunk the price of other RX models
Great special SirVape

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia

Ai tog, decisions decisions..., my poor wally
But seriously People, I cannot wait for VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Casper

@Silver, you okes should have informed us about Vapecon at least 12 years ago, in order for us to save enough money!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## mohamedk.khan

Casper said:


> @Silver, you okes should have informed us about Vapecon at least 12 years ago, in order for us to save enough money!


Totally agree...gonna be a looong as September....

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Firetrap vape

Tisha said:


> Thanks Firetrap Vape..the juices sounds interesting Definitely want to try the banashki...



The Banashki is one of the ffavourites amoung our clients.... Stop by our stand and try a free sample. We look forward to seeing you all there!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Tisha

Firetrap vape said:


> The Banashki is one of the ffavourites amoung our clients.... Stop by our stand and try a free sample. We look forward to seeing you all there!


Will do..see you @ Vapecon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

It is time to announce another special!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> It is time to announce another special!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Random_Sheep

Silver said:


> It is time to announce another special!


You know what, I am starting to hate you Silver. 
Just post all the dam specials so I don't have to continously rebudget. Hahaha

Keep up the good work bud. Very very keen for the 27th!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> It is time to announce another special!



lol @Silver, I was just about to ask you to throw another special our way, keep 'em coming, to hell with the Wallet & Budget, hahahaha.


----------



## Alexander Scott

24 bottles of E-Juice on the table, 24 bottles of E-juice, Vaped one out, room full of clouds.... 23 bottles of E-Juice left....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alexander Scott

23 bottles of E-Juice on the table, 23 bottles of E-juice, Dripped 2 out, house full of clouds.... 21 bottles of E-Juice left....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

is Silver in da house...... paging @Silver


----------



## Soprono

Calm damm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Am excited to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016...

This one is from *WICKED VAPES *in association with *VAPE KING
*




in association with



Since Wicked Vapes is a distributor, they have gotten Vape King to help out to bring this awesome special to us:

*30ml Motley Brew* (international juice from the USA) across 6 flavours in 3mg at an *unbelievably low price of R130* (normal price R295)
Although Wicked Vapes will be at VapeCon as an exhibiting vendor, they will not be selling. The juice will be sold at the Vape King stand.

A big thank you to Kevin (@Wicked) from Wicked Vapes and the VK team for this. We look forward to seeing you at VapeCon and trying out and buying some of these juices 




Motley Brew is a 70VG/30PG, hand-crafted Vaping Liquid available in a complex blend of flavours.

Froot Fighters
Almost Famous
Pearadise City
Old Fashioned R&R
Brew’s Brothers
Grateful Red

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> Am excited to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016...
> 
> This one is from *WICKED VAPES *in association with *VAPE KING
> *
> 
> 
> 
> in association with
> View attachment 63858
> 
> 
> Since Wicked Vapes is a distributor, they have gotten Vape King to help out to bring this awesome special to us:
> 
> *30ml Motley Brew* (international juice from the USA) across 6 flavours in 3mg at an *unbelievably low price of R130* (normal price R295)
> Although Wicked Vapes will be at VapeCon an exhibiting vendor, they will not be selling. The juice will be sold at the Vape King stand.
> 
> A big thank you to Kevin (@Wicked) from Wicked Vapes and the VK team for this. We look forward to seeing you at VapeCon and trying out and buying some of these juices
> 
> View attachment 63859
> 
> 
> Motley Brew is a 70VG/30PG, hand-crafted Vaping Liquid available in a complex blend of flavours.
> 
> Froot Fighters
> Almost Famous
> Pearadise City
> Old Fashioned R&R
> Brew’s Brothers
> Grateful Red



Wow, great special, must try them out....


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Am excited to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016...
> 
> This one is from *WICKED VAPES *in association with *VAPE KING
> *
> 
> 
> 
> in association with
> View attachment 63858
> 
> 
> Since Wicked Vapes is a distributor, they have gotten Vape King to help out to bring this awesome special to us:
> 
> *30ml Motley Brew* (international juice from the USA) across 6 flavours in 3mg at an *unbelievably low price of R130* (normal price R295)
> Although Wicked Vapes will be at VapeCon an exhibiting vendor, they will not be selling. The juice will be sold at the Vape King stand.
> 
> A big thank you to Kevin (@Wicked) from Wicked Vapes and the VK team for this. We look forward to seeing you at VapeCon and trying out and buying some of these juices
> 
> View attachment 63859
> 
> 
> Motley Brew is a 70VG/30PG, hand-crafted Vaping Liquid available in a complex blend of flavours.
> 
> Froot Fighters
> Almost Famous
> Pearadise City
> Old Fashioned R&R
> Brew’s Brothers
> Grateful Red


That's insane! Well done @Wicked Vapes!


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

@Silver does realise that we'll only need to browse through 6 pages of specials if he decided not to announce "time for another special" before every one. I suppose he likes wasting data just as much as the next funny cat video youtuber with time and coffee on their hands. But its great to see vending peeps showing such love. Warms the heart faster than vaping fireball cinnamon at 300w.


----------



## Silver

Time to announce another special

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## m05am

Silver said:


> Time to announce another special



Yoh I'm hoping it's a RTA tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> Time to announce another special



Lol, here we go...... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamedk.khan

m05am said:


> Yoh I'm hoping it's a RTA tank
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoping someone has the mage...I'm so holding back on buying one before Vapecon

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## therazia

I'm dying


----------



## Silver

Am very happy to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016...

This one is from *JUICY JOES*
*




*

All *Nostalgia 30ml* juices for *only R120 *(normal price R150)
Thank you @ShaneW - we look forward to this. Nothing like a great discount on a popular local juice!






​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Random_Sheep

@ShaneW see you there bud! 
Better bring some extra 0mg for meeee

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tisha

Random_Sheep said:


> @ShaneW see you there bud!
> Better bring some extra 0mg for meeee
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk




And for me 2 please .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia

Someone NEEDS to have a special on atties as well, with these beautiful jooses, one needs something to vape it in - an atty for each flavour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979

Really folks, I've tried down to 6mg but its such a waste of money for me, no satisfaction at all.
Please vendors, bring some 18th along

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez

ddk1979 said:


> Really folks, I've tried down to 6mg but its such a waste of money for me, no satisfaction at all.
> Please vendors, bring some 18th along


because twisp type device

When you get a proper mod/atty 6mg will kill your palate.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper

How will we survive the next 10 days.......


----------



## m05am

boxerulez said:


> because twisp type device
> 
> When you get a proper mod/atty 6mg will kill your palate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



I can vouch for that.. Twisp 18mg was good.. Until I put my twisp liquid in the Ijust, Yoh I almost burnt my throat out.. Those of yous vaping on 18mg are beasts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

m05am said:


> I can vouch for that.. Twisp 18mg was good.. Until I put my twisp liquid in the Ijust, Yoh I almost burnt my throat out.. Those of yous vaping on 18mg are beasts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well i am on a Avo with clapton coil at 35watt on my iPV D2 and it has 18mg juice in, lung hits all the time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kyli3boi

Really wish there was more specials on hardware and not just juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Random_Sheep

@Kyli3boi
Remember, specials are specials. 
Saving money on juice, mean we have more money for hardware. 
Well that's the way I see it. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Hi guys

Please remember that the specials announced in this thread are by no means the only specials the vendors have. We just asked them for one special that we could announce here beforehand. 

Many of the specials were submitted quite a while ago for this thread. Several vendors were in various stages of planning and bringing in stock and couldnt give us a definitive special on it in case their stock didnt arrive on time. 

So I am confident the vendors will be running many specials of their own on lots of exciting things. Whether they communicate that in their respective subforums before VapeCon is up to them. 

So what I am saying is that there are bound to be more specials and great hardware products than what this thread shows. The aim of this thread was just to get the ball rolling and announce one great special for each vendor as reflected in the first post on page 1 

Hope that helps

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MR_F

@Silver Awesome stuff for preparing a mass suicide of our budgets and please dont forget to summarize all the specials

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hyphen

Yoh , Cape Town is seriously missing out .


----------



## Silver

Time to announce the next special

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ddk1979

Telkom landline and adsl was down and my mobile is almost dead, so I could only log on to the forum sporadically.
Can you imagine the FOMO?
Telkom eventually sorted out the problem that seems to happen every few months (cables were burnt) so I'm back, just need to sort out the mobile now.

@Silver , did I hear you mention something about 10 new specials?

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Am delighted to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016...

This one is from *NOON CLOUDS*

*





*
This is a great combination - available at the Noon Clouds stand on the day:

*RX200S *mod for *only R799* (normal price R1,000) - limited stock - 20 units (new colours)
*SMOK TFV8 *Cloud Beast for *only R549 *(normal price R700) - limited stock – 20 units

*eGo AIO Kits *for *only R299* (normal price R370) - limited stock – 20 units
Wow, that is just great @Morne - thank you ! Am looking forward to visiting you and your team on the day. I want to try out that Cloud Beast 

Nice combo

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979

okay, lets count that as 3 specials, another 7 to go for the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## PieterT

would like to see some specials on RTA's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

21 bottles of E-Juice on the table, 21 bottles of E-juice, Chain Vaped 5 out, Paarl full of clouds.... 16 bottles of E-Juice left....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Create-A-Cloud

Silver said:


> Time to announce the next special


YEAAAAAH @Silver we (OR ONLY ME) are waiting patiently lol


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## therazia

I'm like seriously dying over here. The

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## KieranD

ettiennedj said:


> @KieranD , will you guys have the ELP special reserve 115ml in 0 on the day?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



Special Reserve Batch #3 is currently steeping
release date middle September

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform

KieranD said:


> Special Reserve Batch #3 is currently steeping
> release date middle September



@KieranD , any change in SR from batch 2 to 3


----------



## Random_Sheep

brotiform said:


> @KieranD , any change in SR from batch 2 to 3


Ye, also hoping there will be some! 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## KieranD

No ways! Well none in the juice anyway... 
Its a winning combo as is

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## brotiform

KieranD said:


> No ways! Well none in the juice anyway...
> Its a winning combo as is



It sure is , something tells me it might have a special aging process like oak or bourbon barrels


----------



## Silver

Time to announce another special...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Am delighted to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016...

This one is from *JUST VAPE SA




*

This is a great combination at the Just Vape SA stand on the day:

Kangertech Topbox Nano - *only R700* (normal price R1,270)

Ego One CT - *only R600* (normal price R970)

Ego One Mini - *only R450* (normal price R750)

Evod Starter Kit - *only R450* (normal price R579)
Thanks for the specials @Cait and we look forward to seeing you at VapeCon!!


Great starter options here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

@Silver - just a thought.

I was chatting with a mate the other night and wanted to show him what specials were going to be available on the day of Vapecon.

I ended up having to sit and sift through other posts trying to find the posts relating to the specials.

Would it be possible to have a locked thread with all the specials listed in it, once all have been announced?

EDIT: or possibly have all the info in the OP

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> @Silver - just a thought.
> 
> I was chatting with a mate the other night and wanted to show him what specials were going to be available on the day of Vapecon.
> 
> I ended up having to sit and sift through other posts trying to find the posts relating to the specials.
> 
> Would it be possible to have a locked thread with all the specials listed in it, once all have been announced?
> 
> EDIT: or possibly have all the info in the OP



Thanks for the suggestion @Yiannaki - and you are 100% spot on!
Am going to be compiling a summary of all these specials soon...
Am aiming to do it in the next day or two...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Random_Sheep

That would be awesome! 
Sitting on 30 pages on Tapatalk for this thread now as well. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman

Silver said:


> Am happy to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016
> 
> This one is from *VAPE KING*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is their amazing special on the day at their VapeCon stand:
> 
> *Samsung 30Q* 18650 batteries - *only R110 each* (normal price R185) - *40% off!*
> *Tesiyi 45A* 18650 batteries - *only R130 each* (normal price R200) - *35% off!*
> That's a great special!
> Thank you @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo - looking forward to getting some of these on the day!!
> 
> View attachment 63285


definitely going to try the Tesiyi 45A for the bigger coil builds


----------



## Soprono

Random_Sheep said:


> That would be awesome!
> Sitting on 30 pages on Tapatalk for this thread now as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Need to change your settings there then I'm on 12 pages. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Random_Sheep

Soprono said:


> Need to change your settings there then I'm on 12 pages.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, I know but even 12 pages is a metric ton of posts

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## ettiennedj

@Norman, i found the Tesiyis to be great. Running two of them in my Cuboid and Fuchai. Just be carefull, wraps are quite thick and had to get them re-wrapped to fit in my cuboid. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman

Silver said:


> Am excited to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016...
> 
> This one is from *ORION VAPES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Orion is going to be launching a special new range of juices at VapeCon 2016.
> 
> This is a great giveaway.
> 
> The *first 50 people that come to the Orion stand* will get a *FREE 30ml bottle *from the *new range.*
> 
> *T-shirts and caps* will also be *given away randomly *to vapers that are vaping Orion or All Coiled Out at the stand.
> 
> *Now isn't that fantastic!!!
> *
> Thank you Michael. Am looking very forward to finding out what the new range is all about and coming to taste the new juices!!
> 
> View attachment 63612


 this juice is awesome - Asteroid FTW

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Norman

ettiennedj said:


> @Norman, i found the Tesiyis to be great. Running two of them in my Cuboid and Fuchai. Just be carefull, wraps are quite thick and had to get them re-wrapped to fit in my cuboid.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


 Ta Ettiene, im excited to see how to build an alien clapton, love the fine design


----------



## Norman

So can anyone give me the date for Next years Vapecon so i can start saving now these deals are fantastic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife)

In there door and straight to Paulies stand


----------



## Silver

Time to announce another special....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kyli3boi

Refresh refresh refresh


----------



## Silver

Happy to announce the next vendor special for VapeCon 2016...

This one is from *ATLANTIC VAPE*








*30ml Wolfpack* international juice for *only R200* (normal price R280) - first 100 bottles only
Atlantic Vape will have several other specials and a competition on the day. Details at their stand.

Thank you @Luqmaan_m - we look forward to seeing you and discovering what else you have in store for us at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

@Silver the last times we had a special was yesterday. 
Do you know how long 24 hours is when you're waiting for goodies? 
Another special 



.


----------



## Silver

Hi @ddk1979 - I have announced all the specials that have been submitted to me

There are a few exhibitors that haven't given me their specials yet - but we have managed to get specials from most of the exhibitors.

I will be working on putting all the specials together in one place soon...

Sorry for that news but I have tried my best to get as many specials beforehand as possible.

I have no doubt that many vendors will be running additional specials on the day. Feel free to check with them as well.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

ddk1979 said:


> @Silver the last times we had a special was yesterday.
> Do you know how long 24 hours is when you're waiting for goodies?
> Another special
> View attachment 64250
> 
> 
> .


@ddk1979, look me up at VAPECON

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

http://vapecon.co.za/specials

this should be a thing for vendors to showcase specials for the day.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ddk1979

BumbleBee said:


> @ddk1979, look me up at VAPECON




Will do. Going to be great to meet everyone. 



.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979

You know since I joined this forum things have been going really good for me. Yes, there's been the odd up and down, but overall it's been great.

Since @Silver doesn't want to post another special D), I'm going to announce some fantastic news given to me by @Vapington from Northern Craft Vapes (NCV).

As many already know, I won the NCV VapeCon Competition. The prize was a trip for two. Since my wife is unable to join me on the trip (ladies I'm available for the weekend ), @Vapington has decided to give me the balance of the travel budget to spend at vapecon!!!

Man, things have just gotten better and better.

A very sincere and heartfelt THANK YOU to @Vapington for making my trip even more enjoyable.

*Northern Craft Vapes rocks*. 

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## kimbo

Guy's look for @ddk1979 at vapecon, he is sponsoring drinks *runs away*

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979

kimbo said:


> Guy's look for @ddk1979 at vapecon, he is sponsoring drinks *runs away*




Any change left after purchases will be allocated to the drinks .... diet cokes anyone?

.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Caramia




----------



## Kyli3boi

I'll take a Coke zero if you offering


----------



## ddk1979

Kyli3boi said:


> I'll take a Coke zero if you offering




Okay, Let me check my pocket ... that's a 5c and a 2c and a 1c (I thought they don't make them anymore) another 2c ....

.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kyli3boi

ddk1979 said:


> Okay, Let me check my pocket ... that's a 5c and a 2c and a 1c (I thought they don't make them anymore) another 2c ....
> 
> .



Hahaha I know your pain

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

ddk1979 said:


> You know since I joined this forum things have been going really good for me. Yes, there's been the odd up and down, but overall it's been great.
> 
> Since @Silver doesn't want to post another special D), I'm going to announce some fantastic news given to me by @Vapington from Northern Craft Vapes (NCV).
> 
> As many already know, I won the NCV VapeCon Competition. The prize was a trip for two. Since my wife is unable to join me on the trip (ladies I'm available for the weekend ), @Vapington has decided to give me the balance of the travel budget to spend at vapecon!!!
> 
> Man, things have just gotten better and better.
> 
> A very sincere and heartfelt THANK YOU to @Vapington for making my trip even more enjoyable.
> 
> *Northern Craft Vapes rocks*.
> 
> .



Wow, that is really SPECIAL indeed!
Enjoy @ddk1979 

Great gesture @Vapington !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Random_Sheep

ddk1979 said:


> You know since I joined this forum things have been going really good for me. Yes, there's been the odd up and down, but overall it's been great.
> 
> Since @Silver doesn't want to post another special D), I'm going to announce some fantastic news given to me by @Vapington from Northern Craft Vapes (NCV).
> 
> As many already know, I won the NCV VapeCon Competition. The prize was a trip for two. Since my wife is unable to join me on the trip (ladies I'm available for the weekend ), @Vapington has decided to give me the balance of the travel budget to spend at vapecon!!!
> 
> Man, things have just gotten better and better.
> 
> A very sincere and heartfelt THANK YOU to @Vapington for making my trip even more enjoyable.
> 
> *Northern Craft Vapes rocks*.
> 
> .


Congratulations mate! 
Enjoy VapeCon bud! 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

As promised, here is a summary of the VapeCon Vendor Specials announced on this thread. Just the main features without extra info or images - so you can scan it quickly. They are in the order they were announced. *Click on the vendor name below *for more info to be taken to the actual announcement elsewhere in the thread.

These were the specials Vendors submitted to us for marketing on this thread. Vendors are likely to have other specials on the day - so check in their subforums or get in touch with them. We just tried to get the ball rolling and get at least one great special per vendor.

Please don't hold us responsible for any errors - this has been quite a mammoth undertaking and we have done our best to get these together. Most of the vendors have seen the specials announced here so far and there have been limited requests for changes - but mistakes can happen.

Several vendors have *fairly limited stock *on these specials, so you are going to have to plan your "dash route" accordingly for when the doors open. Where possible we have shown the stock allocated to the special.

Hope this helps.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*VapeCon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA
Vendor Special Summary
27 August 2016 - Heartfelt Arena*

Vaperite

*Sigelei Fuchai 213* in all four colours at *R895 each.*

Hats & Liqua (OTP Distributors)

*Buy one get one free* - on all the *Liqua *and *Hats *range of juices

Vape Decadence and E-Cig Inn

*BFB by Flawless* (Straight outta the Toaster AND Morning Fire) - *R810 per 240ml bottle*
*Coil Master Build Mats* - *R220 *each
*Coil Master DIY V2 Kits *- *R630 *each

Vapour Mountain

*All 30ml Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquids - R100* (normal price is R130)
*All 100ml Vapour Mountain Premium e-Liquids - R290* (normal price is R340)
*100ml of the award winning XXX Premium e-Liquid - R240* (normal price is R340)

Retro Vape Co

*30ml Retro Vape Co juice at R110* (normal price R150)
*100ml Retro Vape Co juice at R320* (normal price R350)

Wiener Vape Co 

their two newest juices (*Rainbow Monster *and *East*) in *50ml *for a great price of *R200*. (Normal price is R250)

Captain Cloud

*30ml *bottles Captain Cloud juice at *R120* (normal price R150)
*115ml *bottles Captain Cloud juice at *R300 *(normal price R375)

Paulies E-Liquid

3 new juices being launched - *the first 40 people at the Paulie's stand will get a bottle of Coffee Cake Special Reserve for free!*

Opus EJuice Co

Will be launching a new range of juices. The new juices will be on *special *for *R200 *per *50ml bottle.* (Normal price R240)

Golden Goose Vape

The *first 50 customers* at the Golden Goose stand that buy the new flavour *The Frisky Flamingo* get the following:
*30ml of Frisky Flamingo *(0, 3, 6 or 12mg) for *only R100* (normal price R140)
*20% off any other items purchased* at the Golden Goose stand.


Vapers Corner

*The first 80 orders above R500* will get a *FREE *bottle of international premium juice from either the *Boosted *or the *Ambrosia *range. Flavour and nicotine strength of your choice - as in stock.

The Ecig Store

*iStick Pico Kit* (75W TC with Melo3 Mini) *for only R750* (normal price is R1,000)

Noble E-Juice

*Buy 3 and get 4* - on the *30ml juice range *(The normal price is R150 per 30ml bottle. So pay R450 and get 4 bottles. Translating to just over R110 per 30ml bottle of juice.)

Moose Juice

*Moose Juice *selling for just *R130 *per *30ml* (normal retail price is R160)

Vape King

*Samsung 30Q* 18650 batteries - *only R110 each* (normal price R185) - *40% off!*
*Tesiyi 45A* 18650 batteries - *only R130 each* (normal price R200) - *35% off!*

Fog Machine

Buy* one 30ml bottle* of Fog Machine juice for *only R130* (normal price R160)
Buy *two 30ml bottles* for *only R220* (normal price would be R320)

Northern Craft Vapes (NCV)

If you buy a NCV peak cap and T-Shirt for *only R300* - you get a *NCV Frozen* juice absolutely *FREE!*
That is *2 x 30ml of juice* (60ml in total). The value of this combo is R610. 30 combos up for grabs.

J&J's Emporium in collaboration with JOOSE-E-LIQZ

Bundle deal (Eleaf iStick Pico Kit + 1 x 18650 battery + 1 x any 30 ml of Joose-E-Liqz juice + iStick Pico silicon sleeve + Decorative Wrap) - *for only R999!* (Normal price of these items is R1,419)
But that's not all - the *first 50 customers* will also receive a special *desktop stand* valued at R150 *FREE!*

Craft Vapour

*3 for R400 deal* - buy any *three *of Craft Vapour's premium *30ml* juices for *only R400! *(Normal price on these juices is R170 each or R510 for 3 bottles. So this is a R110 saving!)

Vape Cartel

*E-Liquid Project *and *White Label juices* (all day while stocks last)
*30ml *for *only R120* (normal price R150)
*115ml *for *only R300* (normal price R375)

*iJust2* for *only R520* (normal price R640)
*iJust2 Mini *for *only R500 *(normal price R590)
And the big deal! - *Pico Starter Kit*, *LG HE2 Battery* and *30ml E-Liquid Project* or *White Label juice for only R900*(normal price R1,170) - *only 30 available*

The Vapery

*Teardrip Juice Co. *and *Simply Southern* International Premium Juices - One bottle *30ml *for *only R200* (normal price R280) - Available in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg

Mr Hardwicks

All *30ml Hardwicks juices* (including new flavours) will be on special for *only R120* (normal price R150)

Orion Vapes

Orion is launching a special new range of juices at VapeCon 2016. The *first 50 people that come to the Orion stand* will get a *FREE 30ml bottle *from the *new range.*
*T-shirts and caps* will also be *given away randomly *to vapers that are vaping Orion or All Coiled Out at the stand.

House of Vape

*Triade *DNA for *only R2,450* (normal price R2,850)
*Panzer *DNA 200 for *only R2,150* (normal price R2,550)
*Finder 133 *DNA for *only R2,070* (normal price R2,450)
*Finder 75W *DNA for *only R1,700* (normal price R1,900
*Think Vape *Box DNA 75W for *only R1,500* (normal price R1,750)
*BEAST *MOD 75W DNA for *only R1,700* (normal price R1,900)
*Therion *75W DNA for *only R2,000* (normal price R2,250)

Firetrap Vape

Buy any *30ml Firetrap Vape Juice* or *Dr Ohms Juice* for *only R110 *(normal price R160)
Buy 1 *Bumper sticker* and get *1 Sticker FREE*
Buy 3 *Printed T-Shirts* at R160 each and get *1 T-Shirt FREE* (165 gram Brushed Cotton)
*Spend R500 or more *and your name will get put into a draw for the *chance to win a FREE Wismec R200S* to the value of R1,300

Sir Vape

*The first 25 units* (black only) of the *Wismec RX 2/3 *will be let go for *only R700*

Wicked Vapes in association with Vape King

*30ml Motley Brew* (international juice from the USA) across 6 flavours in 3mg at an *unbelievably low price of R130* (normal price R295) - juice sold at the Vape King stand

Juicy Joes

All *Nostalgia 30ml* juices for *only R120 *(normal price R150)

Noon Clouds

*RX200S *mod for *only R799* (normal price R1,000) - limited stock - 20 units (new colours)
*SMOK TFV8 *Cloud Beast for *only R549 *(normal price R700) - limited stock – 20 units

*eGo AIO Kits *for *only R299* (normal price R370) - limited stock – 20 units

Just Vape SA

Kangertech Topbox Nano - *only R700* (normal price R1,270)

Ego One CT - *only R600* (normal price R970)

Ego One Mini - *only R450* (normal price R750)

Evod Starter Kit - *only R450* (normal price R579)

Atlantic Vape

*30ml Wolfpack* international juice for *only R200* (normal price R280) - first 100 bottles only

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 8 | Thanks 4


----------



## Silver

Have added the above summary to the first post in this thread (on page 1)
Just to make it easier to find

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Caramia

Thank you @Silver, this is super awesome, and your troubles really are appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock

Thank you @Silver ....I can only echo @Caramia and thank you wholeheartedly for the effort in bringing it all together in one post.

Lets give the man three cheers and a Bells.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ddk1979 said:


> Any change left after purchases will be allocated to the drinks .... diet cokes anyone?
> 
> .



I prefer TAB... Diet coke taste like petrol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979

Rob Fisher said:


> I prefer TAB... Diet coke taste like petrol.




It's true, TAB does taste better than diet coke. My main drink will always be normal coke, there's just something about it that my taste buds love. If I have to drink something diet, its Schweppes Lite, goes done quite nicely for a diet drink.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ettiennedj

For interst sake. How many tickets have been sold this year in other words what is the expected attendance?

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soprono

ettiennedj said:


> For interst sake. How many tickets have been sold this year in other words what is the expected attendance?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



RSVP on the main events page is now at 1096. I think it would be more or less around there as many people would prefer to get tickets at the door and some people are not on ecigs or know about the thread that has the ability to RSVP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Create-A-Cloud

Soprono said:


> RSVP on the main events page is now at 1096. I think it would be more or less around there as many people would prefer to get tickets at the door and some people are not on ecigs or know about the thread that has the ability to RSVP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Also remember, it could be double or triple that if one RSVP brings 1 or 2 ppl with


----------



## Silver

ettiennedj said:


> For interst sake. How many tickets have been sold this year in other words what is the expected attendance?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



Hi @ettiennedj - missed your post
Thanks to @Soprono and @Create-A-Cloud for filling in
I would estimate an attendance of between 1,000 and 1,500
I can just imagine its going to be an amazing vibe!

Edit
It could be more than that number depending on how many additional people just rock up on the day. Very difficult to tell...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott

Silver said:


> Hi @ettiennedj - missed your post
> Thanks to @Soprono and @Create-A-Cloud for filling in
> I would estimate an attendance of between 1,000 and 1,500
> I can just imagine its going to be an amazing vibe!



It's really going to be epic, now just to fly back to JHB tomorrow morning from Lilongwe Malawi, so exited, can't wait!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ChadB



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nico_gti

Just went through this whole thread again and the FOMO is really starting to kick in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Proton

Hey all.. Do you think I will be able to get Target mini mods at Vapecon? I need 2... Gold and Purple.. 

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Proton said:


> Hey all.. Do you think I will be able to get Target mini mods at Vapecon? I need 2... Gold and Purple..
> 
> Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


I am sure at least one of the vendors will have in stock at VapeCon.


----------



## dominic.hartze

@Silver What time is Vapecon starting??Doors open?? having to plan what time to get there so i know where I will stand for the entance dash? Or walk in all civil knowing its all finishes 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

dominic.hartze said:


> @Silver What time is Vapecon starting??Doors open?? having to plan what time to get there so i know where I will stand for the entance dash? Or walk in all civil knowing its all finishes
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


Doors open 9...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Proton

incredible_hullk said:


> Doors open 9...


You mean the tidal wave starts at 9am  

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Proton said:


> You mean the tidal wave starts at 9am
> 
> Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk



True that...shorts and running shoes required...


----------



## incredible_hullk



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Proton

I will be the slow fat guy pushing and tripping everyone that passes me... Lol.. 

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

I'll bring a wheelchair - i'll get the sympathy "right of way" treatment!

_PS I know one should never make lite of people with disabilities..._

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Proton

Rude Rudi said:


> I'll bring a wheelchair - i'll get the sympathy "right of way" treatment!
> 
> _PS I know one should never make lite of people with disabilities..._


I also thought of that haha but a moonboot and krutches is gonna slow me down  

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## dominic.hartze

CANT WAIT! !!!!!

ONE, 1, EEN, NYE MORE SLEEP TILL VAPECON !!!!!

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zebeebee

000DAYS
18HRS
10MIN


Almost there!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia

Proton said:


> Hey all.. Do you think I will be able to get Target mini mods at Vapecon? I need 2... Gold and Purple..
> 
> Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


@Proton - *Edited* VapeAfrica has, at least the blue one, but I am sure they will have more or all the colours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Proton

Will all vendors have card facilities peeps?

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zebeebee

Proton said:


> Will all vendors have card facilities peeps?
> 
> Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


Good question. I'm also curious... 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Random_Sheep

I believe most of the stores will have. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Proton said:


> Will all vendors have card facilities peeps?
> 
> Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk



Many of the vendors will have card facilities @Proton
Check out this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/card-facilities-at-vapecon.t26407/


----------



## Muhammad Peer

Hey guys. Does anyone know where at Vapecon i can get a replacement glass for a Melo 3 Mini?


----------

